

Why We Post Nothing About Our Daughter Online - jaoued
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/data_mine_1/2013/09/facebook_privacy_and_kids_don_t_post_photos_of_your_kids_online.html

======
Feeble
I think this is a commendable way of forward thinking, but I help but to laugh
a little a bit when I read this:

"When we think she’s mature enough [...], we’ll hand her an envelope with her
master password inside."

Which probably means about 1-2 years after she has already created her own
accounts on whatever social network/apps _she_ wants to join (and on her own
terms) ;)

------
thesteamboat
All credit due the author here for foresight and restraint on her kids behalf.

This framing of the privacy discussion puts it in biblical terms; most of
society is trading away their privacy birthright without thinking in a way
they might regret.

